

The Little Javascripter - helium
http://www.crockford.com/javascript/little.html

======
tumult
PLT Scheme is so easy to download and get started with. I really recommend you
use that instead of JavaScript when working through The Little Schemer.
<http://www.plt-scheme.org/>

I'm working out a problem right now for JavaScript (client-side
dictionary/grammar thingy) and it's easier for me to explore the problem in
Scheme.

I don't really know why anyone would voluntarily choose to use JavaScript when
Scheme is available.

edit: I'm not hating on this idea. JavaScript DOES have first-class functions
and lexical scoping, so you can indeed do The Little Schemer in it. I'm
pointing out PLT Scheme for anyone who hasn't already done The Little Schemer
and has had their interest piqued.

~~~
boucher
There are some people who prefer JavaScript to scheme. More importantly, many
more people have been exposed to JavaScript than have been exposed to scheme.

~~~
swannodette
Those who know anything about JavaScript know that JavaScript WAS Scheme (plus
Self). And then Brendan Eich was forced to adopt C style syntax because of the
impending popularity of Java.

~~~
apgwoz
Yeah, but JavaScript IS not, by any stretch of the imagination anything like
scheme today, aside from first class functions. It really pains me when people
say JavaScript is scheme + self. That just isn't true.

------
NathanKP
Now I know where the term Y Combinator came from. Am I the only ignorant one
here who had never heard of "The Applicative Order Y Combinator"?

JavaScript:

function Y(le) { return (function (f) { return f(f); } (function (f) { return
le(function (x) { return f(f)(x); }); })); }

Trippy recursive function, but I don't think I quite understand what you would
use it for. ;)

~~~
apgwoz
The lambda calculus doesn't really have assignment, so you can't call a
function recursively in the way we're used to in modern programming languages.
However, Y allows us to give a recursive function a temporary name which we
can then use to apply it recursively. It's trippy, for sure, but pretty much
theoretical use only for most people.

------
ams6110
Heh that takes me back to my "Programming Languages" class, taught by
Friedman, and using _The Little LISPer_ as a textbook.

